# Indian Kontakt Instruments Free



## sumit kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Guys ,

We wanted to release a free product. Please Download.
Thanks for your Love.

Here is the Free Product.
https://www.cryptocipher.in/?page_id=4



Sample Content : 748 MB
Compressed Digital Download : 500 MB

About Sample Pack.

Its a Free Tryout Pack of Indian Kontakt Instrument and wave/Rex Samples.Pack is created out of Products available at Crypto Cipher and Some other Rare Indian Instruments.

Hope You guys Enjoy the Package. Leave Comments or Contact us [email protected]

List Of Instruments and Audio Content

1} Double Sided Hand Drum
Sample Size : 12 MB , 250 Samples
This is a multisampled Instrument – 10 RR with Low , Mid and High Velocities.
Play with the script to get beautiful patterns

2} ThingamaKit – SFX Instrument.
Sample Size :- 70 MB , 170 Samples
Scripted

3} Pambai – Rare South Indian Percussion.
Sample Size :- 60 MB , 270 Samples
Multisampled Instrument , Scripted.

4} Tabla Mouth Percussion / Thunderous Raga Voice Samples – Audio Wave Format.
5} Mouth Shots(Tabla Mouth Percussion) – Scripted/Mod-wheel Controls Speed ((Kontakt 5.3+ Needed))
6} Indian Harmonium Scripted – One the the Instrument from Our Bollywood Harmonium Pack.
7} Tabla Loops – Wave/REX/Kontakt
8} A patch from Voices Of Ragas Vol-1 (Kontakt 5.3+ Needed)
9} Sound Design Instruments
10} Violin Raga Phrases Instrument ( A patch from Bollywood Harmoniums Product)

Best Wishes and Love
Crypto Cipher


----------



## Barrie B (Jul 3, 2014)

Great stuff guys!! Thanks...

B


----------



## chrisr (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi - a fantastically generous offer, but so far I've had no luck getting the download to work - on either my mac (safari) or pc (chrome). Any thoughts on what the problem may be?

best,
Chris


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Chris ,
Login and click " Your Download" - 5 attempts are available.
Thanks


----------



## chrisr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Sumit. I had tried that before I posted. The "downloads remaining" went down each time - once on each browser/machine - but the download did not start. I'm reluctant to try again for fear of losing the remaining 3 downloads.

best,
Chris


----------



## chrisr (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok - i just tried again and now it's downloading - thanks 

best,
Chris


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for downloading , Dear Friend.
You can always send us email - if you face any problems in downloading.
Cheers!


----------



## Pingu (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Sumit - thanks for the generous gesture. Can I just check, is there anything in this bundle which is not from one of your commercial products? I'm only asking because I intend to gradually work my way through buying everything anyway, having been really impressed by Tarang and Voices of Raga. If everything here is from a product I will eventually buy then I will probably wait, so that I end up with everything stored in its right place in my sample folder.


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Friend Pingu ,

Thank You for such a nice message here. 

*1) Anything in this bundle which is not from one of your commercial products?*

A)These Below Written Instruments and samples are not our Commercial Products 
Pambai (Rare South Indian Percussion) , Double Sided Hand Drum , Thingamakit (Sfx Instrument) , Tabla Mouth Percussions 


B)These are Commercial Products. Which you can check

*Bollywood Harmoniums* - Its has Three Traditional Harmoniums (Typical Indian Reed Sound) + Library of Raga Violin Phrases. It also has some sound designed instruments.
https://www.cryptocipher.in/?wpsc-produ ... harmoniums

*Bol - Tabla Mouth Percussion (Intro Price available)* - Don't confuse with the samples included in free pack. This is entirely new library - Scripted. It covers Classical , indian folk and experimental Mouth Percussions. Special thing about this product is - 100% Money will go to treatment of Abused Street dogs in new delhi, India.
https://www.cryptocipher.in/?post_type=wpsc-product&p=1100 (https://www.cryptocipher.in/?post_type= ... uct&amp;p=1100)

c) Tabla loops included in Free Pack are from our upcoming big/detailed library - but you just wait for it as the actual product will have more details/features n you might not touch this small part after buying those 

Best Wishes and Love Dear Friend.
Sumit


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 3, 2014)

Great karma, already had Tarangs. Thank you good sir.


----------



## Luke W (Jul 3, 2014)

Just downloaded - thanks!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, so much awesome stuff inside. Thank you!


----------



## jas (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks very much ~ really nice to get these and appreciated.


----------



## sumit kumar (Jul 5, 2014)

Dear Friends ,

Please try using different Browser - If you having download Problem.( we till now received 3 emails from user having downloads problem - works fine by using different browser )
Thanks and Love to all our friends at VI.

Cheers!


----------



## Pritisha Patel (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice, Thank you!


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 24, 2018)

sumit kumar said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> We wanted to release a free product. Please Download.
> Thanks for your Love.
> ...



Thank you Team Crypto Cipher ...

-J


----------

